# Uh-Oh!..Wifey sent me a Merry Christmas picture.



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I've decided to throw some humor into this, but it's really not that funny..or is it?

My wife sends me a text message with this photo attached.

Message reads:

"Merry Christmas". 
He'll be "home for the holidays"

Not sure if I should laugh about this.

He is kinda nice looking


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Awww. He's beautiful!!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

LOL - well if you get him I have some insights on introducing a dog with reactivity issues to a new pup to make sure the pup did not have a bad experience of its own (which carries it forward, like child abuse)

I spent a couple of weeks doing it - *not* all at once.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> LOL - well if you get him I have some insights on introducing a dog with reactivity issues to a new pup to make sure the pup did not have a bad experience of its own (which carries it forward, like child abuse)
> 
> I spent a couple of weeks doing it - *not* all at once.


OMG, the last thing I would need, would be a bad experience... again.

As far as the pup goes..... I hope she's kidding. But then again, my wife is very capable of doing this.
I don't have the head for another dog. It won't happen.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I think that would be a great xmas present) Kira might like having a buddy or maybe not LOL


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> well I think that would be a great xmas present) Kira might like having a buddy or maybe not LOL


Honestly think she would be fine. It's the older dogs that disturb her.

Every so often, I'll still go shopping at Petco, and if she sees a puppy, she goes right into a play bow. She's a big puppy, herself. 

Hmm.. Just realized that the pup above, is this little guy below.

Apparently, she's been keeping in touch with the breeder.

Nah.... She probably just bumped into one of the owners of a pup.... I hope.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

He's a nice looking pup...what's his name going to be??


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

llombardo said:


> He's a nice looking pup...what's his name going to be??


Don't be a smart-ass


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> Don't be a smart-ass


That's a great name!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Good luck, Anthony.
I would be having panic attacks.
Unless my spouse promised that he would do 100% of the care, feeding, grooming, vetting and training. Oh, and cleaning hair and poop, too.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

She probably *would* be fine but there are ways to make introductions. For two weeks Cyra only met Beau through HIS crate wires. THe day she curled up in a ball next to him for a nap is the day I formally let them meet. And then we had my husband and I both present.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> She probably *would* be fine but there are ways to make introductions. For two weeks Cyra only met Beau through HIS crate wires. *THe day she curled up in a ball next to him for a nap is the day I formally let them meet.* And then we had my husband and I both present.


Must've felt good to see this.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I wish I could say I had not learned the hard way that fear reactivity carries on over from dog to dog. Fortunately, Grim who was not mine as a puppy was/is a great role model and Beau spent much more puppy time with him than with Cyra. And his time with her was always supervised. Closely. But it was ok. Grim's influence had mellowed Cyra greatly. It does not take much to sow the seeds of mistrust in a pup.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ill take him if you don't want your gift


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

do they have enough chain on him ? 
collar too long , and upside down -- chain lead - totally useless for training , 

I don't care for the way he is sitting . Looks like he can't get his rear up underneath himself -- too short in upper arm , faulty front or his back is off. Would love to see a picture of this dog standing .


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

carmspack said:


> do they have enough chain on him ?
> collar too long , and upside down -- chain lead - totally useless for training ,
> 
> I don't care for the way he is sitting . Looks like he can't get his rear up underneath himself -- too short in upper arm , faulty front or his back is off. Would love to see a picture of this dog standing .


I agree about the collar and chain ( said the same to wife)

Don't know about everything else 

Won't matter anyway, that pup has zero chance of coming into my home. 
I already have my hands full.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

You know I said that I decided that there would be "No More Dogs!" My husband's health and Havoc's unique personality made my life very complex.
But the neighborhood kids gave me Tempest, a pitbull, and she has not made my life easier but everyone else is happier so I guess that it's a wash. Havoc loves his friend and she adores him. They drive me crazy in the a.m. with the biting and wrestling but they seem to be more obedient as they compete for my attention.
You don't know how full your hands can get.


----------



## balloons (Aug 18, 2012)

carmspack said:


> I don't care for the way he is sitting . Looks like he can't get his rear up underneath himself -- too short in upper arm , faulty front or his back is off. Would love to see a picture of this dog standing .


i don't mean to hijack the thread, but Piper sits like the puppy in the picture sometimes. other times, she sits just fine. is that something i should be worried about?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Anthony8858 said:


> Hmm.. Just realized that the pup above, is this little guy below.
> Apparently, *she's been keeping in touch with the breeder.*


So did you come up with a name yet??


----------

